# Philadelphia 76ers @ Dallas Mavericks



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> The Philadelphia 76ers are on the road to take on the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> The Mavericks own the best record in the Western Conference, and hope to take a franchise-record home winning streak to 15 games Monday night.
> 
> ...


LINK 

Webber might be back, but Sam didn't travel with the team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That will be very tough, but the Mavs struggled a bit lately. If the Sixers don't start off slowly, there might be a chance.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I predict we snap there 14 game home winning streak tonight


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

This will be a tough on for us, But I still think we will pull it off.....I hope Webber plays


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

DieSlow69 said:


> This will be a tough on for us, But I still think we will pull it off.....I hope Webber plays


I'd prefer Dalembert. I'm not sure that Webber is a help against the Mavs.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Maybe we'll get lucky and Dirk will hurt himself again....They totally were kicking our *** that last game before he went out.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

we start the game down 13 to 2......


THey got 5 offensive rebounds in a row...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

37-20 Mavs...this one is bad so far. I'm flipping between this and 24 so I cant give any type of in debth info on whats going on besides the fact that we are getting destroyed on the boards.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

damn Webber makes me sick


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

44-26


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Daniels is very ugly


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> damn Webber makes me sick


Mo makes me sick, should of called a damn timeout when they went up 5-0. Guess he will never learn the tru purpose to a T.O.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I am very satisfied with that 2nd Qtr i thought we needed to cut it to 10 by half time to get us back in this game after that horrific start so hopefully we can come out in the third with a lot of energy this game aint over dont write us off


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow Dirk just got hurt......


I was just kidding I didn't want him to get injured....but he did. De'ja vu.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

hmmmmm Timeout bc Dirk goes down with an injury......Does this sound familar to anyone?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Maybe we'll get lucky and Dirk will hurt himself again....They totally were kicking our *** that last game before he went out.



^^^^^^Red the drunk Profit.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Wow Dirk just got hurt......
> 
> 
> I was just kidding I didn't want him to get injured....but he did. De'ja vu.


Yo Red im on your good side right? Dont be wishin no voo-doo my way lol


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Yo Red im on your good side right? Dont be wishin no voo-doo my way lol



I think its time to go get a Sixersfan4life Voo du doll lol. Sike.>>>

...........SF4life will learn to use paragraphs!!!............


Red Wills it ...And it is so.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that was the 2nd horrible offensive foul on the break they called that really pissed me off :curse:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Refs blew our chance at a comeback in this one...can't place total blame on them though..the Sixers got Masacured in the Reb. Category on both ends. Pretty appropriate that the "I'd like to remind you ,this is what boxing out looks like" commercial comes on right after we give up our 15th O rebound.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Refs blew our chance at a comeback in this one...can't place total blame on them though..the Sixers got Masacured in the Reb. Category on both ends. Pretty appropriate that the "I'd like to remind you ,this is what boxing out looks like" commercial comes on right after we give up our 15th O rebound.


yah i dont think we deserved to win this game at all but the officiating was absolutely PATHETIC in the 4th QTR


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Mo's pathetic. No honestly I place 25 percent of the blame on MO, 25 percent on BK, 25 percent on the refs and 25 percent on Daly's injury. That being said I put no percent on our loss simply by playing Dallas. MO can't call a timeout for ****, or how about this? Avery Johnson's standing near the Mavericks bench, POINTING AND YELLING to his players how to get the job done. Mo just sits there and mutters. If this isn't enough to start a slight FIRE MO peition, or a BK one, then I'm pissed.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Mo's pathetic. No honestly I place 25 percent of the blame on MO, 25 percent on BK, 25 percent on the refs and 25 percent on Daly's injury. That being said I put no percent on our loss simply by playing Dallas. MO can't call a timeout for ****, or how about this? Avery Johnson's standing near the Mavericks bench, POINTING AND YELLING to his players how to get the job done. Mo just sits there and mutters. If this isn't enough to start a slight FIRE MO peition, or a BK one, then I'm pissed.


Sixers were shellshocked in the beginning. When you start out down 24-6 it's pretty tough to win.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

strongforehand said:


> Sixers were shellshocked in the beginning. When you start out down 24-6 it's pretty tough to win.


yah cuz Mo still hasnt learned how to call a time out to prevent a run from happening i jus dont understand when they went 5-0 i was screaming call a time out call a time out and then another steal happend CALL A TIME OUT CALL A TIME OUT and then another bad thing after another and i jus got tired of yelling :curse:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> yah cuz Mo still hasnt learned how to call a time out to prevent a run from happening i jus dont understand when they went 5-0 i was screaming call a time out call a time out and then another steal happend CALL A TIME OUT CALL A TIME OUT and then another bad thing after another and i jus got tired of yelling :curse:



Route I-76 U sounded like me at the begining of the game....after Terry hit that 3 to put Dallas up 5. I was screaming timeout Mo settle them down....Cause Dallas fans were going banannas....Then the camera went to MO, with his stupid azz hand on his cheek muttering....and on the inbound Dallas steals the ball and scores....then they get 5 or 6 rebounds in a row after Webber hits a bank shot , Norwitzki hits a 3 and this idiot (MO) is still sitting in his chair talking to himself.....I was in my Fred Sanford voice like U BIG DUMMY!!!!!!! 

BTW Sliccat you were right....I missed the hell out of Sammy this game....Damn Webber with his slow azz.....Norwitzki was abusing him faking right then going left for easy buckets....And don't let me start with the rebounding........And STEVEN HUNTER SUCKS MONKEY BALLS.....This guy is straight garbage.....I dont care if Sammy is hurt....Hunter needs to have a permanent seat on the bench....Hell they should have traded his sorry azz for a later 2nd round draft pick instead of Nailon....

Man we could have been in this game.......But o well....I've ranted enough


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

He did call a timeout at 13-2 like 1:45 into the game. You're kidding yourself if you think taking more timeouts would have changed anything about this game.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

strongforehand said:


> He did call a timeout at 13-2 like 1:45 into the game. You're kidding yourself if you think taking more timeouts would have changed anything about this game.


Dont tell me that garbage he didnt call a time out until like at least 4 minutes into the game and we were down 17. He should of called a timeout when it was 5-0 if you could feel the momentum and how the crowd was going crazy your just as foolish as MO was.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Dont tell me that garbage he didnt call a time out until like at least 4 minutes into the game and we were down 17. He should of called a timeout when it was 5-0 if you could feel the momentum and how the crowd was going crazy your just as foolish as MO was.


Are you on another planet or something?

Have a look for yourself

http://www.nba.com/games/20060227/PHIDAL/playbyplay.html

Webber Jump Bank: Made (2 PTS)
Assist: Ollie (1 AST)	10:27
[PHI 2-10] 
10:14	Nowitzki Layup Shot: Missed
10:12	Diop Rebound (Off:1 Def:1)
10:01	Daniels Layup Shot: Missed
10:00	Diop Layup Shot: Missed
10:00	Diop Rebound (Off:2 Def:1)
9:59	Griffin Rebound (Off:1 Def
9:54	Daniels Layup Shot: Missed Block: Hunter (1 BLK)
9:52	Diop Rebound (Off:3 Def:1)
9:48
[DAL 13-2]	Nowitzki Jump Shot: Made (6 PTS)
Assist: Griffin (1 AST)
*Team Timeout: Regular	9:43 *
and the onslaught continued....

I can't believe I wasted my time looking up something so insignificant. Please will you get off of the timeouts already? If you want to talk about why Kyle Korver was guarding Dirk Nowitzki in the 2nd half, or why Andre Iguodala sat out the final 19 minutes of the game, or why the Sixers have been outrebounded in 8 consecutive games, or how the Sixers couldn't stop a WNBA women's squad from repeatedly driving the lane and scoring, that's fine. They have bigger problems than timeouts. The bottom line is the Mavericks could have won by 30 if they wanted to. They buried us in the 1st quarter, and then throttled it back and put it on autopilot the rest of the game.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

strongforehand said:


> Are you on another planet or something?
> 
> Have a look for yourself
> 
> ...


Ok. So you were right about when he called a timeout, but that is STILL TO LATE and i will NOT get off of the timeouts. I forget who we were playing might of been our last game against Detroit, but I remember when Iggy got an alley oop in the first like 30 seconds of the game and the other team called a Timeout right then and there. so dont tell me 5-0 was to early to call one I realize all the other problems we have and i am not denying it. but my question for you is why do you constantly stick up for mo and give him no blame what so ever? anyone who knows anything knows you can use Timeouts to your advantage and if you can honestly tell me Mo uses them to his advantage i will stop arguing with you bc you wouldnt be worth it.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

strongforehand said:


> He did call a timeout at 13-2 like 1:45 into the game. You're kidding yourself if you think taking more timeouts would have changed anything about this game.





Route I-76 said:


> Dont tell me that garbage he didnt call a time out until like at least 4 minutes into the game and we were down 17. He should of called a timeout when it was 5-0 if you could feel the momentum and how the crowd was going crazy your just as foolish as MO was.




I don't know what game he was looking at Route....Clearly after the first 5 points, Dallas and the crowd were going bizerk........It would have been the first timeout Strongforehand.........Mo messed that up.....Were you even watching the game dude....Even my wife(who hates the Sixers) after the first 5 points was saying call a timeout


----------

